# QG 15 Engine



## ashish (Sep 15, 2011)

Bula,

i just bought a FB15 car milage 135000. i now want to change it oil. which oil is the best suited for the engine and is it neccessary for me to change the timing bealt at this stage of milage...

thanks Ashish


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

API grade SJ, 5W-30. QG-series engines have timing chains, not belts.


----------



## ashish (Sep 15, 2011)

thanks,

what is API grade SJ is it the brand, i only now a bout castrol, mobil, valvoline and how do i know the timing chain has gone bad


----------

